# Self retracting cord reel



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I have been considering this mod for quite a while now. I have also been watching E-bay for a good price on a self retracating cord reel, I got one. There are several units that will work and fit, they are Reelcraft, Cox reel, and Woodhead. I bought a Woodhead off e-bay for $85.00 plus shipping they sell new for just at $400.00. It has a 35 amp slip ring but has 12 AWG wire on it now which is no big deal seeing as how I am going to use my existing power cord.
I will post pic's as soon as I put it in. Just think, No more pushing the cord into a little hole just tug and watch it retract, sort of like a air hose at a gas station. Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sounds good Kirk ever since I made the change with the Park Power Kit I have been much happier with the setup of the power cord. I look forward to seeing your setup now too.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

All done with this mod. It was a little more involved then I first figuired. I had to cut the floor back to the sub-floor and install a piece of 3/4" plywood for strenght. I then mounted the reel to the plywood and to the frame using 3/8 bolts. It works great and retracts the cord with a ratchet type lock so the cord can be pulled out to any lenght. Pic's are posted in the new gallery under outback mod's. Kirk


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kirk

Nice job. Did the orginal hook up not come from the back of the TT? It looks like the real now has the hook-up on the water side of the TT.

Thor


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Thor, On the 25rss the cord is next to the water fill. It use to push into a little compartment and sort of roll itself up. I did have to remove the little wall/partition in order to get everything to fit. I don't think I could fit anything else into this space under the dinette seat. Kirk


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

It's near the water fill on the 26RS also.

Tim


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

Any idea on what the capacity of that reel is?
If I were gonna put one in, I would think it would be worthwhile to go ahead and add a longer cord.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Katrina, I was just using what I had but I think you maybe could squeeze another 10' on the reel. Oh bye the way the same guy has another one on e-bay listed under cord reel. Kirk


----------

